# Funcion MATCH que busca mas de 1 ocurrencia exacta



## joelcgpr (Nov 28, 2002)

Quisiera saber si la funcion MATCH puede encontrar no solo la primera ocurrencia de un valor sino cualquier valor exacto que se repite en una lista.

Ejemplo:

A1:A4 = 4R  Necesito que MATCH me busque estas 4 ocurrencias y me diga lo que cada una tiene al lado en su columna B.

En la realidad mis valores 4R estan dispersos en una lista y solo acceso a ellos mediante AUTOFILTER.  Esto que pido es como un VLOOKUP.

Lo que hago para resolver es poner a los valores 4R los numeros del 1 al 4 al lado de cada valor y de esta manera hago que MATCH busque valores unicos pero no me gusta hacer esto con cientos y cientos de valores que tengo necesito otra alternativa.


Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## paliman (Nov 29, 2002)

En la sección de artículos de MrExcel hay uno justamente sobre técnicas avanzadas de búsqueda. Fijate este link a ver si te sirve


http://www.cpearson.com/excel/lookups.htm


----------



## joelcgpr (Nov 29, 2002)

WOW fue mas de lo que pedi.  MUCHAS GRACIAS por el link.  Estas formulas estan brutales.  Ahora no voy a poder dormir con este nuevo juguetito.  GRACIAS


----------

